# Commercial fertilizer cost



## umpire52 (Oct 26, 2011)

What is everybody paying for fertilizer?

Talked to local place today want 457 a ton picked up from there place

Seems high to me I can spread turkey litter for 20 dollars a ton or 40 dollars am acre.

Jeff


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

What mix of fertilizer is it?


----------



## umpire52 (Oct 26, 2011)

20-0-20

My soil test calling for 60-0-60

60 pounds of actual nitrogen per acre.

Jeff


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

You must have high P values. Soil test called for 0. Have these fields had poultry litter applied to them on a regular basis?


----------



## umpire52 (Oct 26, 2011)

I put liquid nitrogen on 2 years ago.

It had not had ANYTHING put on in last 5 years. Before I got it.

It's a field I do on shares not wanting to spend a lot on it but want it to be worth while.

Jeff


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I wish my that was my soil test. Mine typically call for 300-60-280. $457 does not sound to bad for a 20-0-20.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

umpire52 said:


> It had not had ANYTHING put on in last 5 years.


OK


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

LaneFarms said:


> I wish my that was my soil test. Mine typically call for 300-60-280. $457 does not sound to bad for a 20-0-20.


seriously? Just paid 100/ac for 50-50-50 applied for fall starter fertilizer What do you put 300 units of N on-surely not grass hay?


----------



## JM.Shook (Jul 22, 2013)

Hayman1 said:


> seriously? Just paid 100/ac for 50-50-50 applied for fall starter fertilizer What do you put 300 units of N on-surely not grass hay?


He'd be spreading something along the lines of 1400# 20-0-20 mixed with 130# DAP per acre if he went that route, probably corn with stover removed if I had to guess.


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

LaneFarms said:


> I wish my that was my soil test. Mine typically call for 300-60-280. $457 does not sound to bad for a 20-0-20.


That's pretty close to what our fields always show. I usually up the potash some though. Bermuda really loves fertilizer,,

Steve


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

It is on Bermuda grass. I didn't say I put all that out just what's called for. It would cost a fortune to put all that out. This is what you can expect on sand with a CEC between 3 and 7. With adequate rain my hay can run out of fertilize in 6 weeks.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

My input costs (NPK) for Bermuda grass last year were $513 per acre.....400-0-320 that includes application fees of $32 per acre


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Somedevildog was that $8/acre per application?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Dawg- what do you yield?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

LaneFarms said:


> Somedevildog was that $8/acre per application?


Yep, spray or spin, same price...mostly we spray, early we spin...



deadmoose said:


> Dawg- what do you yield?


With Alicia Bermuda about 8tpa...Tift 85 about 10tpa. With both, about another 1 tpa of early cut cow hay, sometimes we just rotary cut first cut.

That's why we need to be at 160pt to make a dollar...hard to get that here...hence the reason I primarily make squares...except during last years monsoon


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Just leased another field yesterday, 50 acres.....ain't looking forward to that 25k + input investment....gives me the hebbie/jebbies just thinking about it....I don't let them tote the note for me, I pay as I go, although this upcoming year I may consider that possibility....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Not a bad time to try it....at least you can live with the interest rates.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Yep, spray or spin, same price...mostly we spray, early we spin...
> 
> With Alicia Bermuda about 8tpa...Tift 85 about 10tpa. With both, about another 1 tpa of early cut cow hay, sometimes we just rotary cut first cut.
> 
> That's why we need to be at 160pt to make a dollar...hard to get that here...hence the reason I primarily make squares...except during last years monsoon


How many cuttings is that yield over? Thats a lot of fertilizer. Most guys around here think Iam crazy putting $50 per acre on fertilizer.


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

somedevildawg said:


> That's why we need to be at 160pt to make a dollar...hard to get that here...hence the reason I primarily make squares...except during last years monsoon


 I hear ya! That's why we're also moving to almost all squares next year. With fertilizer, herbicides, and lime we usually end up somewhere around $500-$600/ac in inputs. It's hard to get that back on rounds. Very few are willing to pay $160+/t for rounds regardless what it tests out at. Most folks don't bat an eye $170-$180 for squares though.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

dubltrubl said:


> I hear ya! That's why we're also moving to almost all squares next year. With fertilizer, herbicides, and lime we usually end up somewhere around $500-$600/ac in inputs. It's hard to get that back on rounds. Very few are willing to pay $160+/t for rounds regardless what it tests out at. Most folks don't bat an eye $170-$180 for squares though.
> Regards,
> Steve


Yea, I should clarify a bit, that's just NPK, no lime, no herbicide, no insecticide, all of those need to be added as well....bout the same here....$600 is very close, depending on how it goes with the army worms, Bermuda stem maggot, etc...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

hog987 said:


> How many cuttings is that yield over? Thats a lot of fertilizer. Most guys around here think Iam crazy putting $50 per acre on fertilizer.


4 good cuttings, sometimes you can squeak out a 5 th.....although yield and quality suffer

We fertilize in the spring with 60-0-60 to get early growth on fields, then get good yields in June, July, August, sept, oct is iffy. We fertilize with 90-0-90 during the season and fertilize immediately after baling the field.

Bermuda can use up to 3# (N) a day in a 28-30 day cycle...


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL (Aug 5, 2008)

Got prices for 7 different local dealers on Fertilizer. South east central illinois I-70

Map high $520 low $480

Dap High $500 low $440

Potash high $475 low $410

AA high $500 low $430 (we use it on row crops)

Urea high $500 low $430

Mark Kannmacher


----------

